# Restraint malfunction



## AmandaMariex5 (Jan 2, 2022)

Hello I have a 2013 X5 M and my front passenger seat got...well stabbed with a knife and immediately got codes on my dash with an airbag and and seatbelt saying Restraint Malfunction. I read online that my seatbelt will now not function correctly. Is there anyway (if wire were just cut) to get new wiring? I just bought it and I’m freaking out. I haven’t really checked out the damage if just happened last night. Please help.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

The seat occupancy sensor pad is expensive and difficult to change. Best wishes.


----------



## AmandaMariex5 (Jan 2, 2022)

Doug Huffman said:


> The seat occupancy sensor pad is expensive and difficult to change. Best wishes.


Would I be better off going to like a pick n pull and getting a whole other seat? Where I live there’s quite a few X5’s that have recently went i to the pick n pull yards when I was checking today? Thank you for responding. This is an awful situation I got into.


----------

